# [SOLVED] Net framework error.



## L3W15J (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello I am having a problem whenever i turn my computer on or try to access graphic properties I get an error message saying GfxUI.exe - .NET Framework initialization error. Unable to find a version of runtime to run this application. Please help i have no idea what the problem is. Thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Net framework error.*

Have a read through these posts to see if they help GfxUI has stopped working - Microsoft Answers


----------



## L3W15J (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Net framework error.*

thankyou this has fixed my problem


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Net framework error.*

Glad that helped.

Apparently somewhere in Thread Tools, you can add Solved to your thread which lets others know you've found the fix.


----------



## L3W15J (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Net framework error.*

i only get two options? ....


----------



## L3W15J (Jun 5, 2012)

does not matter fixed it


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Net framework error.*



L3W15J said:


> i only get two options? ....


How many did you want ? :smile:


----------

